
Ask HN: How do you address unjustified compensation inequality? - CodingChef
Just for the sake of argument let&#x27;s assume that there&#x27;s no doubt about the fact the a coworker has no good reason to have a higher salary&#x2F;more stock options than you. You both started around the same time and have the same title in the company. Let&#x27;s even say that your contributions even had a higher impact on the company. You find out about this inequality in terms of compensation, what do you do? How do you address this?
======
JSeymourATL
> How do you address unjustified compensation inequality?

Does your employer like you? Do they trust you?

Turn this situation into a process of collaboration. On this subject, Stuart
Diamond is brilliant >
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgZh1-eNXYU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgZh1-eNXYU)

~~~
CodingChef
Also yes my boss likes me! He/she always mention the luck of having me around
making the vision possible! And sometimes even complain with me about this
other employee (to a point that there was a will to cut him/her loose if some
issues weren't addressed asap).

